# Looking for craft show display pics



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Got my second show this coming weekend, my first one I just had my stuff spread out on all my tables. Thought about building maybe a little two step type shelf to put on a table to raise stuff up. I have a bunch of different items, serving trays and bread boards are probably what I have most of in that size range. Just wanted to see pics of how your alls elevated displays look I guess, or anything other than just a table display. Will be under the standard 10×10 tent.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's a partial shot, all I have available at the moment.










Credit goes to my wife, of course 

What we did:


set up an 8' and a 6' table.
put down the black cloth
I had cut a set of square blocks from a 2×6 and she'd stack 1 to 3 up, maybe side by side, then put the accent cloth over the stack and put stuff on top.

That dark thing in the back is a headboard I made using metal ceiling tiles. I think that either the price was too high or people thought it was part of the display. Same thing with the white shelf, it was for sale. Lesson there is that you should be sure that anything you're trying to sell actually looks like it's for sale.


----------



## penz (Jul 13, 2014)

Less is more, you don't want stuff every were so the eye cant focus and you want to look like you are selling out even if you are not. I keep boxes under the tables and when someone buys I just replace it.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have made different display shelves. Some are tall others are low to the table. Attached are some photos. You will notice I use no table coverings. Most folks say they are a must but I disagree. My product sells itself. I always sell 10-20 times my space rent at my twenty five or so yearly sales.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I's seen some folks that use an old step-ladder with boards across the rungs.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, I do like the ladder and black thing that looks like a ladder. Last night I was working on stuff and my neighbor came over asking if I had any wood I didn't need because he had to fix something. I had a 1×8x8' board of pine that's been sitting in my garage forever and cut it in half and gave it to him. Of course after he left I was like, there goes part of a display I could have made haha.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a great post. There are a lot of people who want to see how others display there craft show products. Thanks for the post.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BigJon (Nov 24, 2012)

This was my last setup at the Mushroom Festival in Irvine ky thus spring. Worked pretty well.

I'm seeking ideas too, particularly one show coming up in October, the incredible food show in lexington ky. I have a 10×10 space and racking my brain on how to fill it with cutting boards rolling pins pepper mills and salad bowls


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Designers say: Display in odd numbers never even,and make small vignettes,So the customer understands the product and use right away.(they won't ask for fear of sounding stupid),use levels (not the bubble type) and heights,displays flat on a table look cheap and yard sale,so people expect yard sale prices.Take your wife or teen daughter to the mall,and walk though stores that sell your type of stuff,look at the display's ask who you brought which displays appeal to them and why,what draws them to this display.on the sly take a picture of the display (some stores don't like you to take pictures).Then hit the thrift stores and flea markets or your scarp pile and built your display with a theme like industrial,or shabby chic,etc. a cohesive display puts the customer at ease making them more willing to pay a higher price.Set up your display at home first,then take a photo to use for a reference when setting up.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

This is a great post. I did my first show in May and it was horrible for what I was wanting to sell. I'm a very big guy and I made the mistake of moving everything to the edges of my booth so I stood in the middle. I only sold one item, and that was to a friend who knew me. I will definitely be setting it up differently next time.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's my latest display, I used to have one that sat on top of a table with steps, the steps were made of birch ply boxes which doubled as containers to carry my stuff. This latest one is made from 1/8" baltic birch ply with a basswood frame, super light (my 5 year old can lift it) and it fits in my car. I've had a lot of positive comments from other vendors so I think it's a good display for now but I'm always looking at ways to tweak it. The one thing I don't like is it's 4.5' high in the middle which is a little high for me to be behind and I can never sit down since I can't see the customers coming.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> ".....I m a very big guy and I made the mistake of moving everything to the edges of my booth so I stood in the middle…..."
> - PhillipRCW


That is exactly how I set up my space. Works well for me.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I set my booth up so that my tables make an L shape. Works well. The pictures above give me some great ideas. Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

How did you do at your second show? Any pictures from the set up?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here are pics from my 4th show, 2nd show went well, third was a bust but only cost $35 so not surprised. Still need to do some adjusting, problem is I make so many different things I run out of room and it looks cluttered.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

My first few shows I had way too much stuff and variety, I also put multiples of the same item out, thinking I needed to cover every square inch of the display. 3 years later I've pared down my products and generally put 1 or 2 of each item and leave some space. When I look at photos of my original display I wonder how anyone found anything with so much stuff going on all over the place.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I took some photos at my last sale of how I set up my display racks. I sell cedar boxes that are mostly all the same size so my shelves are all about the same size. Set up is quick and easy and I bundle together the parts (for transporting and storage) using Velcro straps. (see first image) I get 48 feet of display on two five foot tables. Display rack hangs over a foot on each end of my 10'x10' tent.
.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

Dabcan, all the displays here look pretty good, but yours makes me want to buy something. Too tall in the middle? Sounds like a good excuse to build a tall stool.

BigJon, Lexington is my hometown. I'll actually be in town that weekend visiting. If I have time, I might stop by and say hi. Going to make a run over to Court Days in Mt Sterling while I'm up there.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Small world, I live in lexington, use to always go to court days when I was a kid.


----------

